# ringworm...



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Quick question. Can ringworm be passed on to pigeons? I did a search & saw that pigeons don't give it to people or other domestic animals. I guess I just need to confirm that they can't catch it themselves.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Leslie, 

I myself, have never heard of pigeons acquiring ring worms. The only types I know they get are round worms, hair/thread worms, and gape worms. Thread and round worms being the most common.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have never heard any that have came down with them. BUT I thought to that ring worm was more a fungas type infection.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes it is a fungus.

This one can usually be treated with a topical antifungul, and may sometimes require oral antifungul as well.

But I have never have seen it, could that be due to the garlic?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Robert and Treesa, 

I was under the impression that a ringworm was an actual worm. What are the kind that people in impoverished countries have to deal with that bore their way into a foot or toe that cause excruciating pain?...this is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ringworm is an infection caused by dermatophytes, they are fungi that invade only dead tissues, so you'll find them on the skin only and nails and hairs. Transmission is only from person to person, from animal to person and I guess also the other way around (person to animal)
Those funguses cause scaling lesions with raised borders. When the infection is followed by a strong immune reaction from the host it looks more severe with blisters, but it heals promptly with no recurrence.
Infection with no immune reaction are persistent and recurring.

Like Treesa mentioned, topical treatment is usually efective, rarely is oral treatment required.

Reti


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

An old remidy is to mix 1 part bleach 2 parts iodine 3 parts water. and put it on the site 3 times daily. works very well


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks Robert and Treesa,
> 
> I was under the impression that a ringworm was an actual worm. What are the kind that people in impoverished countries have to deal with that bore their way into a foot or toe that cause excruciating pain?...this is what I was thinking of.


They are correct that ringworm is a fungus. I`ve seen programs about the type of worm you`re referring to in 3rd world countries & I don`t remember what they`re called,but those poor folks get it from their polluted drinking water. It`s a horrible ,painful parasite that people ingest when they drink the contaminated water.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks TMS1950 for your answer

Yes, I remember this now and then the worm has to exit the body and it chews it's way out through the flesh causing major pain and a nasty wound!


----------

